# My Monster In A Box



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice work as always!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Insane! great job


----------



## rmayer121 (Aug 3, 2016)

Awesome work! Your tutorials are always very helpful because you show pictures and descriptions on all the components. I've always wanted to make one of these but it doesn't fit in with my pirate theme. Any ideas on how this could be integrated into a pirate themed haunt? Maybe a pirate that's been trapped inside a crate?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

rmayer121 said:


> Awesome work! Your tutorials are always very helpful because you show pictures and descriptions on all the components. I've always wanted to make one of these but it doesn't fit in with my pirate theme. Any ideas on how this could be integrated into a pirate themed haunt? Maybe a pirate that's been trapped inside a crate?


How 'bout some type of sea monster? Maybe some tentacles hanging out?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

rmayer121 said:


> Awesome work! Your tutorials are always very helpful because you show pictures and descriptions on all the components. I've always wanted to make one of these but it doesn't fit in with my pirate theme. Any ideas on how this could be integrated into a pirate themed haunt? Maybe a pirate that's been trapped inside a crate?


Yep. Slower cranking motor that raises the lid a bit more to reveal treasure inside. Position a skeleton behind the chest with his hands on the lid. so when the lid opens and closes the skelly will look like he is doing it. I envision a pirate skeleton who is trying to get the chest open to steal some booty!


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've always leaned more toward optical illusions, but this--beside making me laugh in admiration--makes me want to try mechanical attractions. Starting with this one.


----------



## rmayer121 (Aug 3, 2016)

I like both of those ideas. Might have to alter my treasure chest to slowly open and close and add a crate with a sea monster in it. Thinking about making tentacles that move when the box comes to life. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

rmayer121 said:


> Awesome work! Your tutorials are always very helpful because you show pictures and descriptions on all the components. I've always wanted to make one of these but it doesn't fit in with my pirate theme. Any ideas on how this could be integrated into a pirate themed haunt? Maybe a pirate that's been trapped inside a crate?


Don't forget that treasure wasn't the only thing pirates buried. A pirate's chest could work just as easily with someone trying to get past the chains that bind him inside the box. Or just make him a skelly trying to get out after too many years buried. A pirates theme and treasure chests that bounce around seem tailor made for each other.


----------



## rmayer121 (Aug 3, 2016)

chubstuff said:


> Don't forget that treasure wasn't the only thing pirates buried. A pirate's chest could work just as easily with someone trying to get past the chains that bind him inside the box. Or just make him a skelly trying to get out after too many years buried. A pirates theme and treasure chests that bounce around seem tailor made for each other.


Good ideas for sure! Not trying to hijack your thread Oak Lane!


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

This is a great tutorial! I've got it bookmarked for a future build. Also liked your technique for rusting. Just need to assess how much storage space I have left for the bigger props after this year.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

I just wanted to say that you did a Great job on the exterior of your Box.
The way that you scored and aged the Plywood, is really very very well done.
Seriously, you did a Great job on it.
I am going to apply that same technique and method to my Coffins that I am building.
I have used Plywood for my bases of my Coffins and old Fence boards for the Sides and the lid.
But now....I am just going to use Plywood all the away around, and just use your method to age it up.
You can't even tell that you were using Plywood for your Box.
My only suggestion would be, to slow down your Monster in the Box.
Its just a little to Violent. 
if you could, make it go from Violent to just slowly going up and down, that would be really cool?
But.....who am I kidding, I don't even know what a MP3 Player is, or how you even use one, to record Sounds???? LOL
Great Job!


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Do you have any advice about motor placement or wheel design to keep things running without the motor being overwhelmed? I have a FrightProps wiper motor but am having trouble with it not having enough umph. I'd guess my box is about the same size as yours.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

ghostlland820 said:


> Do you have any advice about motor placement or wheel design to keep things running without the motor being overwhelmed? I have a FrightProps wiper motor but am having trouble with it not having enough umph. I'd guess my box is about the same size as yours.


What are you powering the wiper motor with?


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

J-Man said:


> What are you powering the wiper motor with?


Powering with FP 12 volt transformer.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

ghostlland820 said:


> Powering with FP 12 volt transformer.


I believe that's a 5A supply, correct? If you can, try hooking it up to a car battery and see if that makes a difference. Sometimes more available amps will yield more torque.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

ghostlland820 said:


> Powering with FP 12 volt transformer.





J-Man said:


> I believe that's a 5A supply, correct? If you can, try hooking it up to a car battery and see if that makes a difference. Sometimes more available amps will yield more torque.


While I don't know nearly enough to tell you if this is a viable option, I think it would be. Ali Express has 12 volt power supplies up to 10 amps. J-Man could give you a far more knowledgeable opinion as to whether these will work.










The link for this power supply is way too long for this post, so just head over to Ali Express and plug in 12 volt power supply into the search and it should come up as one of the options


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

It's possible that a 10A PS could yield more torque, that's why I suggested trying a car battery first before purchasing another PS.


----------



## bdillard (Oct 27, 2017)

Did you ever get the sounds to work together? If so how did you use the same mp3 player to play both soundbites? Trigger with the PIR sensor?


----------

